# Option to remove Splash Screen?



## gate1975mlm (May 27, 2008)

I would really like an option to be able to remove the Splash Screen from GPU-Z!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 28, 2008)

I think that this is a good idea.  It really slows the startup of the PC.


----------



## flipow (May 2, 2020)

Would love an option to remove the splash screen as well.


----------

